# Petcurean NOW



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Anyone ever feed this food? I'm still researching foods with lower kcal/cup and came across this food. It is on the pricey side though. Running $70 for 25lbs. But does fit into what I'm looking for. I like the Large breed senior vs the regular, even though my guy is technically small. I like the GA better and it has less kcal/cup. The food is for a sedentary senior dog who needs to loose weight, but doesn't want to get cut back on volume of food. 

http://www.petcurean.com/for-dogs/now-fresh/grain-free-large-breed-senior

De-boned turkey, potatoes, peas, whole dried egg, tapioca, potato flour, natural flavour, pea fibre, flaxseed, apples, de-boned salmon, de-boned duck, sweet potatoes, calcium phosphate, canola oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), coconut oil (preserved with mixed tocopherols), alfalfa, carrots, pumpkin, bananas, blueberries, cranberries, blackberries, papayas, lentil beans, broccoli, spinach, squash, pomegranate, dried chicory root, dried kelp, calcium carbonate, sodium chloride, potassium chloride, vitamins (vitamin A supplement, vitamin D3 supplement, vitamin E supplement, inositol, niacin, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (a source of vitamin C), d-calcium pantothenate, thiamine mononitrate, beta-carotene, riboflavin, pyridoxine hydrochloride, folic acid, biotin, vitamin B12 supplement), minerals (zinc methionine complex, zinc proteinate , iron proteinate, copper proteinate, zinc oxide, manganese proteinate, copper sulphate, ferrous sulphate, calcium iodate, manganous oxide, selenium yeast), taurine, DL-methionine, L-lysine, algae extract, glucosamine hydrochloride, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Aspergillus niger fermentation product, dried Aspergillus oryzae fermentation product, yeast extract, New Zealand green mussels, yucca schidigera extract, chondroitin sulphate, marigold, L-carnitine, dried rosemary, green tea extract, peppermint, parsley, rosehips, zedoary, dandelion, chamomile, ginger, tumeric, fennel, juniper berries, licorice, cardamom, cloves.

Crude protein (min)	25%
Crude fat (min)	11%
Crude fibre (max)	4.5%
Moisture (max)	10%
Calcium (min)	0.9%
Phosphorus (min)	0.7%
*Glucosamine (min)	670mg/kg
*Chondroitin Sulfate (min)	190mg/kg
*L-Carnitine (min)	190mg/kg
*Taurine (min)	1500mg/kg
*Omega 6 (min)	2.2%
*Omega 3 (min)	0.44%
Calorie Content: ME = 3122 kcal/kg or 328 kcal/cup


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

I've always liked Petcurean products, I used to recommend it often when we sold it at the boutique I worked at. We were always selling out of it, so I'm guessing most dogs did well on it.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

I hear great things about their foods, but I'm always wondering how much meat is really in there, because it seems like most formulas have a "de boned _____" as their first ingredient, with a meal farther down on the list...?


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

I personally like the Go better. Also I learned that the lower the kcals/ cup that means the foo is actually less digestible for the dog as they can't get as much our of it so I don't know if I would go with something too low in that regard.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> I personally like the Go better. Also I learned that the lower the kcals/ cup that means the foo is actually less digestible for the dog as they can't get as much our of it so I don't know if I would go with something too low in that regard.


Well if the point is weight loss, what is wrong with less digestible? The food seems to have a fair amount of fiber. We are trying to feed the same amount and achieve some weight loss w/o more exercise. So the only way to do so, it less calories. He is 15 yrs old and needs to loose weight for a collapsed trachea. But if I feed less than 1/3 of a cup a day, he freaks out and starts searching for food constantly and becomes very irritable. Food he is on now is 400kcal/cup, so I am trying to find a food between 300 and 350 at the max.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

That is what I was wondering too. How much real meat and their is a lot of unnecessary ingredients too. This is so complicated. I'm used to looking for the highest protein/fat kcal food to feed my dogs and now I'm trying to do the opposite. My Greyhounds need close to 500kcal/cup or they eat more than a growing Great Dane!


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

riddick4811 said:


> Well if the point is weight loss, what is wrong with less digestible? The food seems to have a fair amount of fiber. We are trying to feed the same amount and achieve some weight loss w/o more exercise. So the only way to do so, it less calories. He is 15 yrs old and needs to loose weight for a collapsed trachea. But if I feed less than 1/3 of a cup a day, he freaks out and starts searching for food constantly and becomes very irritable. Food he is on now is 400kcal/cup, so I am trying to find a food between 300 and 350 at the max.



I think this is a good Co. I have never fed the dog food line but did feed the cat food to my cats and they did great on it but it was the GO grainfree.

I'm curious as to how your dog got a collapsed trachea?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I found these 2 foods 2, but not sure I want to go below 10% fat. But I can add a little back in using coconut oil and/or fish oil a few times a week. 

Weight Management Dry Dog Food: Chicken Meal & Peas | Holistic Select®

CANIDAE® All Natural Holistic Dog Food - Senior & Over Weight dry formula

But so for my main choice is Fromm Whitefish, that way I can buy the big bag and Casper can eat it too. He can't have chicken, so most of the others wouldn't work. I paying more per lb buying small bags, but the food would go bad before Pongo went thru a big bag at 1/3 a cup a day. 

Whitefish & Potato dog food - Fromm Family Foods


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

whiteleo said:


> I think this is a good Co. I have never fed the dog food line but did feed the cat food to my cats and they did great on it but it was the GO grainfree.
> 
> I'm curious as to how your dog got a collapsed trachea?


Have no clue. Took him to the vet for a cough that I though was CHF, but he said it was his trachea. He said the extra weight puts pressure on it, but he isn't that fat, just a little cushion over the ribs, he has a tuck and no belly fat. My vet however is a stickler for weight. Pongo is 15 yrs old and has rarely if ever been walked on a leash. He rarely wears a collar either b/c he has long white hair and collars rub his hair. He always walks right between my feet (literally) if we go somewhere and only wears a leash if going to a dog event where it is required. I've had him since he was 5 weeks old. He goes hiking (2-3 miles) once a week, but otherwise doesn't do much. He is blind in one eye due to a corneal injury and he doesn't like going out since he lost his sight.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Ok I didn't realize you couldn't excersize him more. The only thing is I would think anything not digested would turn into more fat maybe? I've never had to use a reduced fat or weight loss food, but I wouldn't want to feed my dog something he can't digest just to lose weight. And one thing I did notice when we switched to grain free any extra flub came off pretty quickly. Of course it was just over his hips a bit though. I would stick with a grain free formula if you can find it.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

He has lost 1.5lbs on Earthborn Meadows Feast, but has pretty much flat lined, so I tried reducing more and he went bonkers searching for food constantly. Digging at the food container, the fridge, begging constantly, going after the other dogs for food. He went from 23.5 to 22lbs. Perfect weight would be 20lbs. He basically has a fat layer over his ribs, but w/ light pressure you can feel the ribs, so not like he is hugely overweight. 

Problem with most grain free foods, they are all high in calories. I was thinking maybe trying some can food to bulk up the diet. Maybe even premade raw since he can't chew bones and I don't have a grinder that can handle bones.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

If you are open to raw I think this would be a great chance to try it! He would definitely slim down and it would help in his old age too. I'm sure if you post in the raw section there will be lot of people that can help you. I know there are a lot of places in Florida that sell ground raw. I believe Blue Ridge Beef is down there. They aren't too bad price wise. I think it would definitely help him.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

He has eaten raw most of his life. He just can't chew the bones like he used too. He still gets raw 2-3 days a week. I just beat the chicken backs and cut them w/ scissors and he would eat beef heart until he burst if allowed. But chicken is basically the only bone he gets as it the only one I can cut up.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

So he's still slightly over weight even on raw 2-3 times a week eating that currently?


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

SaharaNight Boxers said:


> So he's still slightly over weight even on raw 2-3 times a week eating that currently?


Yes. He was always fatter on all raw, even though I trimmed the fat and skin. He had pancreatitis as a puppy and spent a week at the vets and was that real expensive digestive enzyme stuff for years. We did home cooked and weaned him onto raw and he was able to stop the enzymes. But this was like 13 yrs ago when we first switched to raw! He ate raw until he was about 10 yrs old and then I had some issues and went back to kibble for the dogs. And now he just gets it a few times a week. Like today, he only got 1/4 cup of kibble for supper b/c he got 1/4 cup of diced up beef heart for breakfast, no fat, just the tender meat at the tip of the heart. I cut up a hole heart and divided among the 9 dogs for the breakfast snack since I had to work late tonight. He does really well on venison, but we can only get it during hunting season and I have to cut the meat off the bone. He loves deer heart! Heart is his favorite meat. He however will not eat offal until I get really creative, puree it and mix it with canned mackeral to mask it.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

riddick4811 said:


> He has eaten raw most of his life. He just can't chew the bones like he used too. He still gets raw 2-3 days a week. I just beat the chicken backs and cut them w/ scissors and he would eat beef heart until he burst if allowed. But chicken is basically the only bone he gets as it the only one I can cut up.


My dogs had more difficulty maintaining weight with Holistic Select than any other food including Canidae. He would be healthier and absorb more nutrients from beef heart, chicken and turkey meat than with kibble. 1/2 tsp. of ground dried egg shell can be added to 1 lb. of meat to replace the calcium from bone.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Have you ever thought about getting his thyroid levels checked? It seems like something isn't normal here.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

He gets complete blood work every year and has had his thyroid checked w/ one they had to send off. It came back normal. So did Casper's and he has issues with his weight as well and I though thyroid as well. He is 120lb dog and eats 2 1/2 cups a day or he gets fat. 

He literally doesn't do anything most days. He sleeps 22 hours a day! He gets up to eat and go potty and goes back to bed. He has been this way the last year, but is worse in the summer. He hates the heat and we live in Florida. He will like I said go walking with us on Sundays, but not every Sunday and I don't force him if he doesn't want to go. But when he does go, he walks 2-3 miles, but he stays right between my feet, doesn't wander like the other dogs who probably run closer to 10 miles or more. He goes out real early and will walk around the yard a bit, go potty and then back inside and then he goes out again after the sun goes down.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

Wow, I really don't know what to say. I would personally still probably try to put him on raw. You might want to post a thread, I'm sure someone else might have a better idea on this. Have you ever thought about feeding a really high proteins food but less of it? And then in between you could give him like a bullystick or something


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

With the cough, and the unwillingness to exercise, and the age - i dunno. It sounds to me like there might possibly be a heart problem. 

have you checked his breathing rate when he is asleep? Normal respiratory rate when sleeping is up to 34 per minute. Snorkels' cardiologist told me that is actually a very accurate way to check heart function and it's something that's easy to do at home.


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

xellil said:


> With the cough, and the unwillingness to exercise, and the age - i dunno. It sounds to me like there might possibly be a heart problem.
> 
> have you checked his breathing rate when he is asleep? Normal respiratory rate when sleeping is up to 34 per minute. Snorkels' cardiologist told me that is actually a very accurate way to check heart function and it's something that's easy to do at home.


I can't believe I didn't think of that especially with owning a Boxer. I knew someone else would know something


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

What about Acana light and fit? I think its like 40% meat, so you know a lot of the protein is coming from the meat. It is also a single grain formula.
INGREDIENTS
Chicken meal, steel-cut oats, deboned chicken, whole potato, peas, pea fiber, sun-cured
alfalfa, chicken liver, whole egg, deboned flounder, chicken fat, herring oil, whole apples,
whole pears, sweet potato, pumpkin, butternut squash, parsnips, carrots, spinach,
cranberries, blueberries, kelp, chicory root, juniper berries, angelica root, marigold flowers,
sweet fennel, peppermint leaf, lavender.

GUARANTEED ANALYSIS
Crude protein (min.) 35 %
Crude fat (min.) 10 %
Crude fiber (max.) 8.5 %
Moisture (max.) 10 %
Calcium (min.) 1.8 %
Phosphorus (min.) 1.2 %
Calcium: Phosphorus Ratio 1.5:1
Omega 6 (min) 2.5 %
LA (min) 2.3 %
Omega 3 (min) 0.7 %
EPA (min) 0.3 %
DHA (min) 0.3 %
Omega 6: Omega 3 ratio 3.6:1
Glucosamine (min.) 1500 mg/kg
Chondroitin sulfate (min.) 900 mg/kg

CALORIE DISTRIBUTION
Metabolic Energy for ACANA Light & Fit is 3100 kcal/kg
(360 kcal per 250 ml cup) with 40% of energy from
protein, 20% from fat, and 40% from fruits, vegetables
and steel-cut oats.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

Another possibility is Wellness Core Reduced Fat with 33% protein, 10% fat and 360 kcal/cup. Wellness® CORE® Grain-Free Reduced Fat Recipe

Seniors have an increased need for quality protein to minimize muscle waste and I know a number of people who have been pleased with the Wellness Core Reduced Fat.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I have recently switched to the GO, sensitivity formula, by the same company and I am thrilled with the results. My Daisy came to us eating the Now, puppy formula and she was thriving on it. I chose the Go simply because they have more formula's to choose from and my Dodger has a very sensitive tummy. I'm happy to report that they both love it, they are more healthy looking and I can hardly believe the change in their coats, they are so soft that I can't stop petting them :biggrin:

So in answer to your original question, knowing these products are made in Canada, I trust them and believe they are good foods. Good luck!!!


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Thanks everyone for their help. 

Acana regular line we can not get here. The stores that carry their grain free line say they can not order it b/c the place they get their food, doesn't stock it b/c their isn't a big enough demand in the States for it. And I've never seen it at any of the online places I order from either. Just their grain free and the single protein ones. 

Wellness I will not feed- long story, but I hate that brand. 

Plus the next major issue I run into is just about everything I'm finding is chicken based. I really want something w/o chicken. I have 9 dogs and while I don't mind feeding a few different foods, I try to get foods that multiple dogs can eat. 

I have 2 other dogs that gain weight easily and neither can have chicken, so it would benefit me to find a food that them and Pongo can eat. That is one reason I was looking at the NOW. It is turkey based, not chicken. Not sure if they can have turkey. Fish would be the preferred protein though as all 3 do best on fish.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Also, the vet said his heart was fine. That is what I took him to the vet for and he was diagnosed with the trachea problem.


----------



## DaViking (Sep 27, 2011)

riddick4811 said:


> Plus the next major issue I run into is just about everything I'm finding is chicken based. I really want something w/o chicken. I have 9 dogs and while I don't mind feeding a few different foods, I try to get foods that multiple dogs can eat.
> 
> I have 2 other dogs that gain weight easily and neither can have chicken, so it would benefit me to find a food that them and Pongo can eat. That is one reason I was looking at the NOW. It is turkey based, not chicken. Not sure if they can have turkey. Fish would be the preferred protein though as all 3 do best on fish.


Hard to find the combo you are looking for but Spring Naturals grain free beef might be worth checking out. It has 3290 kcal per kg (337 kcal/cup) which is very low, without doubleing or tripling fiber amounts like some others do. No rendered meals either.


----------

